
Ask HN: Recommended Platform for Programming Interviews? - jdowner
Hi,<p>There seem to be a whole lot of platforms out there to do collaborative coding interview online. Many seem to look essentially the same: left side an editor, right side a terminal, and a green &#x27;run&#x27; button to build (if necessary) and execute. Supporting audio and video is a bug plus. But I haven&#x27;t found any that allow you to include things like supporting code or datafiles. I want to give candidates a chance to show how they work in a more realistic environment rather than transferring classic whiteboard problems on a new platform. Part of that, for me, involves providing some support code that they may or may not have the source code for.<p>Any suggestions welcomed!
======
duiker101
FrontendArmory[1] allows you to make forks of your code so you can create the
base and then give a fork of it as the starting point. The data can be passed
as an API or in a json file. Really depends on what you are interviewing for.
Maybe another solution could be give them a repository with the base project
and ask to screen share how they work on it? This way they at least would work
on a comfortable environment. Personally, I find all this online services not
very flexible and I don't like actually using them.

[1][https://frontarm.com](https://frontarm.com)

------
sethammons
We have an interview laptop or the candidate can use their own. Share screen
over zoom (or whatever else).

